# Michael Bay TMNT Remake?



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sounds pretty cool to me. I've always been a Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle Fan personaly.

http://www.fandango.com/movieblog/conve ... -%20Backup


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

If they go darker with the remake, I think it will be better than the 90's movies. Sort of like what they did with Batman Begins and The Dark Knight. They did the cutesie family friendly version already, it's time for the edgier version that more resembles the original comic.

Oh, and FTLOG no Vanilla Ice this time around!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Heaven forbid people come up with an original movie, these days...Sorry, Hollywood is constantly regurgitating old material instead of actually coming up with new ideas.

Oh well. If anyone can pull off a "good" Ninja Turtle movie. I think Michael Bay is that guy.

I also hope it can be a little darker. No "Cowabunga, Dude!"


----------

